# Cajun Injector XL electric smoke



## mlaff0842 (Jul 1, 2013)

Academy Sports has the XL on sale for $349.  Gather from other threads that biggest beef with other CI models is that the electric element can not be replaced.  Does anyone have any experience with the XP?  Is it a good buy or should I be looking at the MES 40 for about the same price?


----------



## daveomak (Jul 4, 2013)

If CI put the heating element in at the factory, I do not understand why it can't be replace later....    Makes no sense to me....   someone at a factory being paid 30 cents an hour put it in...  Make sense to you ???


----------



## bdskelly (Jul 4, 2013)

In my humble opinion the MES is the way to go.  Mine is 5 years old now.  I've only had one problem and the the MB customer service department sent me the part for free even though it was well out of warranty.  You will find opinions that go both ways on those two smokers. But I have to say I real happy with my MES. 

Brian


----------



## mlaff0842 (Jul 4, 2013)

BDSkelly said:


> In my humble opinion the MES is the way to go.  Mine is 5 years old now.  I've only had one problem and the the MB customer service department sent me the part for free even though it was well out of warranty.  You will find opinions that go both ways on those two smokers. But I have to say I real happy with my MES.
> Brian



BD, thanks for the insight. I know other have been happy with theirs too, but these newer models of the MES seem to have their own problems, especially when you use the AMPS Wirth the pellets.  I hate to pay that much for any cooker then have to modify it before I use it.




DaveOmak said:


> If CI put the heating element in at the factory, I do not understand why it can't be replace later....    Makes no sense to me....   someone at a factory being paid 30 cents an hour put it in...  Make sense to you ???


----------



## mlaff0842 (Jul 4, 2013)

DaveOmak said:


> If CI put the heating element in at the factory, I do not understand why it can't be replace later....    Makes no sense to me....   someone at a factory being paid 30 cents an hour put it in...  Make sense to you ???



Dave, didn't make sense to me either but singled puff the reviews I read said you can't buy a replacement and have to can these whole unit if it goes out.  That was on the smaller units, could not find anything on the XL.


----------



## daveomak (Jul 4, 2013)

Mlaff........  Hey..... Sausage Maker has some high end electric smokers you might look at.....   Also Grizzly has some electric smokers... not too pricey and they say they have thermostat control.....   Just more places to look ......      Also Meat Processing products has smokers .....


----------



## eman (Jul 4, 2013)

I have a brand new MES 40 and use the AMNPS w/ it w/ no problems. The MES was not designed to use pellets in the CHIP loader.


----------



## mlaff0842 (Jul 14, 2013)

OK, guys.  You talked me into it.  I settled for a MES30, Bass Pro has them on sale for $199 (no window).  Seasoned it today for a cooking tomorrow. Thanks everyone for their comments.  They were very helpful.


----------



## bdskelly (Jul 14, 2013)

Woo Hoo!  Another MES on the forum. Greatness!   What is the first cook going to be? B


----------



## mlaff0842 (Jul 14, 2013)

Got some chicken for thefirst cook.  Planning to follow with country style ribs on Thursday.  Want to fine tune it for the AMNPS.


----------



## mlaff0842 (Aug 13, 2013)

Well, after several attempts while cooking, I finally ran a dry run with the AMNPS yesterday.  I took the exhaust baffle out of the side of the MES 30, replaced it with a 3" elbow topped by a 3"x24" pipe.  Pulled the chip loader out as well as the chip tray, cranked up the cooker to 265, loaded the AMNPS with 2 rows of oak and lit it.  After 10 min, I placed it in the cooker over the drop pan hole.  After burning for an hour, with great success, I replaced the chip loader but left it out about 4".  After 3 hours, it had burned 1 row and turned the corner.  So I declared the test a success.

My only concern is the cycle rate of the element with this setup.  I could not tell how often the burner came on, although the recovery time was only a few minutes when I watched it.  Can any of you experienced MES/AMNPS users give me some insight?


----------



## daveomak (Aug 13, 2013)

Mlaff...... Well, now you get to  smoke something.....  with full flow air and smoke....   Don't worry about the cycle time...  it is what it is and the food will be great.....  

Take pics and give us your honest opinion, not that you don't already, about the food flavor with full flow smoke....   

Dave


----------

